# It's Gladesmen Time



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

As always a great report! Nice motor back there.


----------



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

nice


----------



## newbie_dave (May 31, 2007)

This is my first reply to any of your posts, Sam, but, AS USUALL, another great report!! ;D

inshore dave


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> This is my first reply to any of your posts, Sam, but, AS USUALL, another great report!! ;D
> 
> inshore dave


Thanks for kind words guys..

I greatly appreciate it as well Dave. 

It motivates me to share more great stories and images.


----------



## Fuzzy_Bruce (May 19, 2007)

It's about time! After meeting you and Hank at Flamingo, I about made up my mind to get the Gladesmen. As always, another great report!

Now I need to learn you secrets to such great photo's!


----------



## tito (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice boat, nice pictures


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

Sam making fishes lips sore coast to coast!

AC


----------

